# I think LoVey is going into breeding condition. Am i correct?



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

LoVey is now 5.5 months old. She's been through her first molt, is chewing everything and acting a bit cranky. Yesterday she flew over to me when I was near the window and was able to get a good look at her cere in natural light. I got three pictures at that moment. Having not had a little hen, I haven't experienced this before, but I'd bet my next paycheck she is going into condition. I'll be watching her very carefully in case of egg binding etc, particularly since she is so closely bonded with me. 
Here are the pictures:
























Would you say my assumption is correct?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes you are correct, and you will probably see her cere get even darker, if she lets you touch her, just make sure you are not touching her anywhere but her head.


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Yes you are correct, and you will probably see her cere get even darker, if she lets you touch her, just make sure you are not touching her anywhere but her head.


I only touched the head and cheeks right from the start. I just got my Amazon order of new toys for her and changed out most of her original ones. Would you advise rearranging the cage on a regular basis during this time? I understand doing this makes her environment more "unstable" and will make her feel it's not the ideal place to raise a family. Am I understanding this correctally? If I see any eggs I will begin the light therapy right away. She has and appointment with the avian vet mid May for a well birdy check up. Is there anything else you'd recommend? Thank you for confirming my suspicions about this. I have become very familiar with her normal behavior so will hopefully notice things right away.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, start rearranging her cage regularly and cut her daylight hours back as well. Limit her daylight to no more than 8 or 9 hours per day.
Limit the amount of protein in her diet while she is in condition.*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, start rearranging her cage regularly and cut her daylight hours back as well. Limit her daylight to no more than 8 or 9 hours per day.
> Limit the amount of protein in her diet while she is in condition.*


Awesome! That's just what I was thinking! I think I'm just a nervous girl mama 🥰. She's just such an amazing little budgie with an incredible personality, which I am prepared for it to possibly change while she's in condition lol. I've already read all the articles and stickies here pertaining to the subject may will re-read them agin now that it's that time. For the first time ever she took to her bath. Would you advise I keep offering it at this time if it makes her feel happier or is this I'll advised during this phase? Thank you!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Bathing should not be an issue.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She can take as many baths as she likes when she is in condition. *


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

Fantastic! I was a little concerned the bath might be taken as a nest. 

Will she be hungrier than usual? I was trying to eat last night and she was relentless! It was feeling a bit like an Alfred Hitchcock scene haha. Before she got her fly on I could move to the other side of the room, but not anymore. I may be reading into it and it might only be her inclination to want in on everything I have. But she does seam to be getting a little more pushy and insistent about things. And she has a very strong personality to begin with. I am though, going to take advantage of this and introduce lots of new veggies to her 😊! Haha! She won't know what hit her! I feel a bit torn with the eating thing, since birds are flock feeders and her seeing me eat and wanting to join me would be an appropriate reaction for a bird. I don't however want her to slide into the dominant position while her hormones are at full tilt. There will be times times I have to do what needs to be done, such as meds. 

I know I'm veering off subject a bit, but it is helping me understand the whole dynamic of when hens are in condition. And hearing the experience of others is such a valuble learning tool. 

I'm so glad I watch her appearance and behavior closely enough to have noticed this phase coming on. As you have all stated, by the time a budgie looks sick, they are usually very sick because they hide illnesses so well, but if we're attentive to our birds, we will notice subtle changes and be able to act upon the in a timely manner 💙!


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Something you'll quickly come to learn is, it doesn't matter if they're stuffed and can't fit another seed in their crop, if they see parent eating, they will be hellbent on trying to eat as well. I was eating pizza today and Chick immediately flew down and kept scurrying along my arm to get to the food, I had to put her in the cage. If I eat in the room and they're both in their cages, they'll do all sorts of acrobatics and angry squawking to let me know just how disappointed they are at the fact they're locked behind bars whilst I get to eat.

Also, don't underestimate how resilient these little birdies are. I've unfortunately dealt with illness more than I'd ever like to, but they really do fight hard as long as you're giving them a good diet, taking care of them, and ensuring they're comfortable. And as an attentive bird mama, you'll be able to pick up subtle differences if your featherball becomes ill. They're good at hiding signs, but they still have to hide it, which means a change in behaviour, even if subtle. Trust your gut. You're also incredibly lucky in the fact that you are able to take them to an avian vet.

Also, my experience of both my girls going into condition: it's a rollercoaster. They both went through an _*extremely *_cuddly and loving phase, we're talking they would nonstop preen me, cuddle me, want to be next to me, and just overall make my heart melt with their adorableness. Then that fades away and they become very broody and weird, constantly trying to find holes to explore, mine both became very nippy and chompy, and short tempered. Zero sign of their previous cuddliness, they now don't really want much to do with me, but will occasionally permit me the honour of acting as perching / sleeping spot every now and then. They also became very territorial towards each other / me. I get chomped on when I change their food bowls etc. and they will try and fight each other constantly.

Here's one of Chick's rarer kind moods. Deep down she still loves me, even if she really likes to bite hard every now and then.









Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

ChickWas said:


> Something you'll quickly come to learn is, it doesn't matter if they're stuffed and can't fit another seed in their crop, if they see parent eating, they will be hellbent on trying to eat as well. I was eating pizza today and Chick immediately flew down and kept scurrying along my arm to get to the food, I had to put her in the cage. If I eat in the room and they're both in their cages, they'll do all sorts of acrobatics and angry squawking to let me know just how disappointed they are at the fact they're locked behind bars whilst I get to eat.
> 
> Also, don't underestimate how resilient these little birdies are. I've unfortunately dealt with illness more than I'd ever like to, but they really do fight hard as long as you're giving them a good diet, taking care of them, and ensuring they're comfortable. And as an attentive bird mama, you'll be able to pick up subtle differences if your featherball becomes ill. They're good at hiding signs, but they still have to hide it, which means a change in behaviour, even if subtle. Trust your gut. You're also incredibly lucky in the fact that you are able to take them to an avian vet.
> 
> ...


My LoVey does the same thing as yours lol. So far she's still a cuddle bug but now that she's fully flighted, she's exploring more. I was pretty sure she's was starting to be in condition timing and behavior wise. She's still nosey about everything in my hands, food or not. My previous budgie, Vern was a boy. He had health issues from the start but I gave him tons of love and when he died a few days before Christmas of 2021 he was cuddled in my neck. LoVey has a totally different personality and is very bonded to me. I've herd horror stories about egg binding so I am being incredibly vigilant.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since she is so interested in what you are eating, introducing her to new vegetables during this period will be an excellent plan!
As you said though, make sure you remain "in charge". As LoVey has a dominant personality she is always going to test the limits. *


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Since she is so interested in what you are eating, introducing her to new vegetables during this period will be an excellent plan!
> As you said though, make sure you remain "in charge". As LoVey has a dominant personality she is always going to test the limits. *


She so tests the limits lol. And she knows when she's doing something she shouldn't. She looks over at me to see if I'm watching. I'll say in a firm voice "LoVey, no!" If she persists I tell her she'll have to go to her cage. I.. ahem decided to enjoy a green been which she had to check out. I made sure to say would you like some. The produce department where I work, often gives me little pieces of organic veggies for her 😄. Last night she was actually trying to take the food from my mouth. I didn't want to take part in that hormonal feeding each other behavior as well as I didn't want her exposed to my saliva. But it sure is a battle of wills with her 💪🐦, and since my being the dominant member of our little flock is to her advantage, that's just the way the ball bounces!


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

There is nothing left of the green bean I clipped in her cage! And I mean NOTHING at all! Next veggie please!


----------

